# My dad's old wristwatch



## Nick68 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi, I'm new here but here we go. I inherited my dad's wrist watch. A *Talis, 17 jewel*, I think it's 9ct gold plated. It's quite scratched up and worn. My dad had a fall at some point and broke it, he took it for repair and when he picked it up days later the jeweler offered to buy it from him, reason being that the manufacturer had put brass workings in instead of stainless steel. Do you think it has some value to it?


----------



## Graham Osborne (May 15, 2014)

Hi Nick

It is difficult to comment without photos, particularly of the movement. There does not seem to be a lot of info on the web about the Talis Watch Company, but they appear to have been based in La Chaux-de-Fonds and London.

I have not come across any Talis watches personally. It is not a luxury brand but they appear to have used decent quality movements. I suspect that the intrinsic value of the watch may be limited but, as I have said, photos of the dial and movement would be helpful.

I have found an old thread on Talis watches (below). Perhaps someone who contributed to this might chip in.

Graham

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/64515-my-talis-collection/&do=embed


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I believe that I can come to rescue here, but only because of former posts on this illustrious forum which provide at least some information on Talis watches.

The relevant Watch Forum posts are as follows:

"Talis Brand," posted by Padraig on 9 February 2005

"Talis Ladies Watch," posted by tzus on 26 May 2011

Essentially, the Talis Watch Company, La Chaux-au-Fonds and London was active from 1917 to 1937, and then reactivated in about 1959.

The company made watches for men and women, and it would seem that although they vary in quality, many were actually quite good and well-specified. From the early period, Talis watches turn up from time to time, and in the period from the late 1950s, Talis watches are not rare. Movements used were often of good quality and the inabloc shock system apprears, as does models with over 17 jewels. Dive watches are known, but I am not sure about chronographs.

It would appear that Talis was one of the lesser known watch concerns, using bought-in movements and probably other bought-in components. The actual extent of in-house watch manufacture or assembly is not known, and hopefully additional material will turn up on this intriguing brand.

Two views of an early 17j dive automatic dive watch by Talis from the early1960s showing the face and the movement(pic from poshtime.com):



















Rear of a 25j movement in a Talis wristwatch from about 1970 (pic from poshtime.com):


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

From the Ranfft database:-

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&ETA_2780&

ETA stock?

Mike


----------

